
Mobirise Static Site Generator v1.9.10 is out - Mobirise
http://mobirise.com
======
Mobirise
What's new:

* Image Gallery block - Masonry Image Gallery with Lightbox

* Form blocks - Contact Us & Subscribe forms (NOTE: Current version doesn't have a handler to send submissions to your e-mail - will be added later.)

* Fixed-width slider block

* Touch-swipe support for slider and gallery

* Support for _.gif and_.svg

* Fix for https videos and https google fonts

* Bug fixes for image and project files saving

